# What age do you start treating as a Senior?????



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

Harley will be 7 in May. When do you start treating them as a Senior? Do you switch their food, add supplements? Just wandering because I see Harley slowing down ALITTLE!!!!! He is on Dasequin right now.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I believe 7 is the age they consider an animal to be a senior.

I am not quite there yet but I would probably start joint supplement pills.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Supplements for Senior Dogs and Cats - PetMeds®

The following pet supplements may improve your pet's symptoms associated with aging:

Omega 3 fatty acids
Flower essence pet medications
Homeopathic pet medications
Calming herbs
Pheromones
Pet medications that help strengthen the liver and brain


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I've thought about this a lot. For GSDs, I consider them seniors when they reach 9.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I would definitely consider them a senior at 9. However, sometimes the individual dog may display some aging even before that. With a large breed, I consider them more of a senior around 7 or 8, depending on how they're doing. My small breed dog I considered a senior when he turned 10, although he didn't really slow down until he was 12. He's 14 now and really showing his age these days.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree with around 9....though my 8 yr old is starting to show her age. I don't know if I'll add in any other supplements than I'm already doing now, unless it is for a specific issue. Rawfeeding does help IMO!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

The vet considers them a senior at 7


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

My parents started treating bailey as a senior at the age of 8, but they did start her on joint supplements at the age of 7, now she is 12 and when she went for her wellness exam the vet said she was in great shape for a 12 year old  just needed to lose 5 pounds lol but **** she is a senior so yes she gets a few snacks here and there.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

LaRen616 said:


> Supplements for Senior Dogs and Cats - PetMeds®
> 
> The following pet supplements may improve your pet's symptoms associated with aging:
> 
> ...


Where does this list come from? Why in the world would an aging dog need Calming herbs and Pheromones. And how are homeopathics used as a supplement? My understanding of homeopathic medicines is that you use it to treat specific ailments. Not sure how useful they would be as a general broad-range preventative. 

My older one is 9 years old now, going on 10. I only started seeing her as a senior in the last little while. She gets joint supplements, I'm seeing a big difference with that. I've also noted she doesn't like being out in the cold as much as she used to, but keep in mind that I'm talking about -30C temperatures. 

I never did think of her as a senior when she was seven. She could still run circles around Gryff.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> Where does this list come from? Why in the world would an aging dog need Calming herbs and Pheromones. And you don't give homeopathics as a supplement?


It came from the link that I posted above it.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh, an on-line pharmacy. Still does not explain why those items would be on a list for supplementing seniors, other that site is trying to sell stuff. 
Most of that list is to treat anxiety - I don't think that dogs get all worked up about getting older like we do.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Treat them like seniors when they start acting like seniors. Change things when changes need to be made. I don't think there's a specific age when you need to start giving something. A switch in their body doesn't go off the second they hit 7, 8, or 9. 

You see everyone recommending supplements for everything under the sun. I think of a supplement as something they aren't getting in their regular diet that is needed. If a dog is starting to show signs of arthritis, start with supplements that help with arthritis. If a 9 year old dog is still acting the way they did when they were 5, why change anything?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> Oh, an on-line pharmacy. Still does not explain why those items would be on a list for supplementing seniors, other that site is trying to sell stuff.
> Most of that list is to treat anxiety - I don't think that dogs get all worked up about getting older like we do.


I've never personally owned a senior dog so I did a quick search online for supplements to give a senior dog and that's what came up. I was just trying to help.


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

Niko ate adult food up until we lost him at 11 1/2yrs,he had joint supplements since he was 1 yr old.


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you all for the replies. Just trying to do the best for him. I will keep him on the joint supplement and only add if and when needed. He still acts like a puppy but at times I notice the age showing. No I can't prevent it but wish I could.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The only thing I do for a senior dog is add joint supplements and do regular bloodwork. At 7 years old, I would do a baseline Chem10 for overall values so you have something to compare to as they age. After that, do that once per year. 

Things with seniors can change quickly so I think regular BW is very important.


----------



## ilivenanigloo (Jul 6, 2006)

When they start acting like a senior. So, Lupa is a senior in the winter and not in the summer, due to her arthritis flaring in winter. The same week she turned 10, she grabbed my year old pitt and threw her to the ground and pinned her there. 

As far as medical treatment for seniors, Lupa got arthritis when she was 7 from compensating for a lost leg. I started treating her then with glucosamine and NSAIDs then.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

The vets I work with all recommend bloodwork yearly starting at 7.... That's the only thing I will do differently unless otherwise necessary per a diagnoses for another issue. That's after a normal blood panel around 2yrs, so that I have a baseline to judge later bloodwork off of.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

today I went to the vet to buy licenses for the dogs. They give an option of a 1 yr or 3 yr license. Kacie isn't eligible for the 3 yr because she'd be needing her rabies vax at 11 I'd rather be illegal than give her another rabies vax at 11yrs old.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> today I went to the vet to buy licenses for the dogs. They give an option of a 1 yr or 3 yr license. Kacie isn't eligible for the 3 yr because she'd be needing her rabies vax at 11 I'd rather be illegal than give her another rabies vax at 11yrs old.


I agree with you, I'm on the fence on giving my oldest that is 9 rabies again, she is due in June 2015. I'm leaning towards the titer so I know she is safe and dealing with whatever(legally) if if comes up. I started her bloodwork when she was 7, I'll go again this year and go more often as she gets older. She is still active and puts everyone in there place. Her teeth are in good shape and she plays like a puppy. I'm looking into cedar oil for fleas and ticks. The only medication will be the heartworm, she is done with distemper to, last one was 5 yrs ago.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

For Lucky he became a senior really only in the past year he's about 12. He had a leg injury from coming down the steps this fall and we had to keep him downstairs since then he's slowed down a bit. Daisy was between her 11th and 12th birthday when we saw the change. Thunder is 10 and a half or 11 but no arthritis ,strong back legs and an appetite that is unbelieveable. Chevy has presented as more senior from the begining.Its individual but I try to do the senior panels when they turm 8.My guys are all on a supplement w/ chrondroitin and glucosomine.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

AARP started sending me their solicitations well before I would be considered a senior.....

SuperG


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm with Lucy Dog, when my dogs start acting like seniors I treat depending on the needs of the dog.

Right now I have a 14 year old aussie, yeah she's deaf, but honestly I didn't start doing anything different with her until this past year, because she wasn't 'acting' like a senior..She's slowed down, she has arthritis, so she is on meloxicalm for that, she's gotten rather picky in her eating since I lost my other aussie, and hurray after trying different kinds of food, she seems to like some kind of raw pre made food I tried and is eating like a pig.

I don't normally don't change anything until it warrants it.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

superg said:


> aarp started sending me their solicitations well before i would be considered a senior.....
> 
> Superg


lol


----------

